# 50 years old and still juicing pros and cons.



## Teded408 (Jun 19, 2018)

I m turning 50 this year and im running into some health issues. prostate problems for one. Any one else having problems?


----------



## solidassears (Jun 19, 2018)

Teded408 said:


> I m turning 50 this year and im running into some health issues. prostate problems for one. Any one else having problems?



I'm 66 and things are different; I don't know that it is problems, but for sure a lot of things are different. Energy much more difficult to get; up in the night to piss at least twice; takes longer to get aroused, but last much longer hell everything is different from when I was 30, but I don't think I want to go back to being so dumb as I was when I was 30.. LOL. Head hair thinning, ear hair growing like weeds! Blood pressure wants to creep up, eyesight not as sharp cataracts etc. Sheesh about everything is different.


----------



## Charger69 (Jun 19, 2018)

Teded408 said:


> I m turning 50 this year and im running into some health issues. prostate problems for one. Any one else having problems?



51 here.  I did not start until 46 though. I am beginning to see prostate issues and I need to be careful with my BP especially on tren.  
For prostate, 10 mg Cialis daily has done the trick.  For BP, atenolol has solved the issue.
As you get older, you need to take more to offset the sides. 
Make sure you get bw to verify that everything is normal before and after cycling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll be 46 next month and prostate issues were always blamed on DHT. A lot of what I'm reading has shifted the blame to estrogen. Aside from that avoiding sugar will generally keep your health markers on a blood test in check. What we see with young people (at least years ago) is being able to eat anything and remain relatively lean until it catches up to them at 25-35 years old. Most if not all 'issues' that you run into can be corrected with your diet. The human body is built to heal itself but can't do so if it is constantly fighting that which you are feeding it.


----------



## Charger69 (Jun 19, 2018)

T Woods said:


> I'll be 46 next month and prostate issues were always blamed on DHT. A lot of what I'm reading has shifted the blame to estrogen. Aside from that avoiding sugar will generally keep your health markers on a blood test in check. What we see with young people (at least years ago) is being able to eat anything and remain relatively lean until it catches up to them at 25-35 years old. Most if not all 'issues' that you run into can be corrected with your diet. The human body is built to heal itself but can't do so if it is constantly fighting that which you are feeding it.



I guess it depends on what you are taking.  I have prostate issues only when taking tren/ mast/ test/ Winnie.
I am taking about 300 test so I am sure in my case it is not estrogen. It just recently started happening .  Took forever to pee at night. Cialis has this in check.  
I am running high levels of tren and mast (700 each).  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 19, 2018)

Charger69 said:


> I guess it depends on what you are taking.  I have prostate issues only when taking tren/ mast/ test/ Winnie.
> I am taking about 300 test so I am sure in my case it is not estrogen. It just recently started happening .  Took forever to pee at night. Cialis has this in check.
> I am running high levels of tren and mast (700 each).
> 
> ...



That's aggressive tren intake, or a least it used to be. Progesterone and estrogen work hand in hand. Are you knocking it back with some caber?


----------



## Charger69 (Jun 19, 2018)

T Woods said:


> That's aggressive tren intake, or a least it used to be. Progesterone and estrogen work hand in hand. Are you knocking it back with some caber?



No.  I do not feel that I need it at this point.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterMan (Jul 7, 2018)

Teded408 said:


> I m turning 50 this year and im running into some health issues. prostate problems for one. Any one else having problems?



I am in my 50's and started about 1 year ago.  I was having issues being very tired with no energy and I could not move forward with my training.  My wife finally told me to check my testosterone levels.   My T-levels were so low (in the 100's).  I started a prescription for injecting testosterone.    I then got interested in trying to be stronger.  I have done 2 cycles.   Since I don't know what I am doing and do not know how my body will react, I started with a classic cycle of testosterone/DecaDurabolin/Dianobol/Arimidiex.  10 week cycle.  I will be doing my third cycle and will much a bit more t since I know I react now.  

I get labs done, and everything is normal except my cholesterol​which I am trying to control with statins.   Peeing is slower but, not a problem.

That's my expericne


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2018)

Cialis for BPH and erection strength.

I'm 50 and I have noticed slight prostate issues for the first time in my life. Blasting days are likely over.


----------



## stillatit (Jul 16, 2018)

well shit, I'm 51 and "stillatit" lol.  
hit harder than most of the youngins in my gym buT cycle bout half what i used to. little smarter and wiser but still in to the gains and being strong. Ol'lady keeps the prostrate working good, eat correct, work out hard, work hard , thats it,  gotta live it and love it while your here. OK average 16-20 week cycle;
250 mg test base weekly
tren ace 100 mg eod
npp 100 mg first 6 weeks
last stretch add 100mg tren hex eod
50-70 mg var ed.
2-6 iu ed  most of the time.  3 month breaks here and yes still hcg and a lot of it. want my boys to be all they can be for as long as they can,lol


----------



## stillatit (Jul 16, 2018)

bp does fine its barely high. red blood cells a different story, regular red cell deposits. 3 x a year. cholesterol deff gotta watch.


----------



## Teded408 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who replied. How does  Cialis help prostate Is Viagra the same thing?

​


----------



## Ls61973 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tren is horrible for prostate. Need to keep estrogen between 15-20. Estrogen is the prostate killer.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 9, 2018)

Charger69 said:


> 51 here.  I did not start until 46 though. I am beginning to see prostate issues and I need to be careful with my BP especially on tren.
> For prostate, 10 mg Cialis daily has done the trick.  For BP, atenolol has solved the issue.
> As you get older, you need to take more to offset the sides.
> Make sure you get bw to verify that everything is normal before and after cycling.
> ...



How do you stand the stuffed up nose? That's what I hate about Cialis; my nose gets so stuffed up I can't breath! Using nasal spray and soon the spray is ineffective. What do you use or do?


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 11, 2018)

solidassears said:


> How do you stand the stuffed up nose? That's what I hate about Cialis; my nose gets so stuffed up I can't breath! Using nasal spray and soon the spray is ineffective. What do you use or do?



Lmao i dont think ive ever realized this until today with kamagra that i took yesterday and many times before and woke up thinking its allergies when in fact its not cause at the moment im good and this morning i felt like my nose was stuffed or runny damn 20 year old gf got me like this haha


----------



## stillatit (Aug 12, 2018)

How bout a headache the next day??? any y'all get that from those drugs?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2018)

I did a lot of saw palmetto when BPH became a problem for me, Anadrol brought that issue on. I don't touch anything that makes those issues flare up. HRT and maybe a little extra is good enough, if you put in the work.


----------



## Menoah (Dec 2, 2018)

Charger69 said:


> 51 here.  I did not start until 46 though. I am beginning to see prostate issues and I need to be careful with my BP especially on tren.
> For prostate, 10 mg Cialis daily has done the trick.  For BP, atenolol has solved the issue.
> *As you get older, you need to take more to offset the sides. *
> Make sure you get bw to verify that everything is normal before and after cycling.
> ...




So true right there!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 4, 2018)

Teded408 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied. How does  Cialis help prostate Is Viagra the same thing?
> 
> ​



No viagra is not the same thing.
Cialis is tadalifil citrate and viagra is sildinafil citrate.
The cialis will help you for 48 hrs and the viagra is only good for the one shot...LOL Well sometimes a bit of a overlap to the next day but cialis is definetly a 48 hrs deal.
I prefer the cialis and has been mentioned in small dose 10-20mgs it can help with prostrate issues.


----------

